# Lease / Buy car - Best deals



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Need a car this month and just don't know what option to go for. Very interested in purchasing a Pajero 4x4 which costs 2300 dhs for 4 years. My worry about buying a car is the risk factor of job security and not being able to pay the cheques that you have to produce if all went bits up! If I lease a Pajero the best deal I have found is with Diamond Lease cars for 3,750 dhs a month or a 3 year contract for 3,010 dhs. Anyone got any valuable advice or know of any good offers at the moment. We have now moved to Abu Dhabi but obviously deals in Dubai / Abu Dhabi are good. All I really need is a good, safe car to drive two young children in and like a lot of people have looked at a four wheel drive.

Thanks for any responses in advance!
Happyhour


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

difficult one, im in EXACTLY the same prediciment with buying a car for my wife...
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Well except she dont want a big giant pajero! lol


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> difficult one, im in EXACTLY the same prediciment with buying a car for my wife...
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Well except she dont want a big giant pajero! lol


It is a short wheel based one! But with my driving and the roads here I need to be in a tank!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

happyhour said:


> It is a short wheel based one! But with my driving and the roads here I need to be in a tank!


One of the best reasons for choosing a 4x4 with a rear mounted spare wheel, is that when you are hit from behind by another 4x4 or truck, the spare wheel absorbs a lot of energy from the crash!


----------

